# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box V2.8 Released - Check More Inside

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 2.8 (11th Dec 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 2.8 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 2.8 Highlights*  * 
Added Vivo Imei Repair
Both Imei 1 / Imei 2 Repair Supported
Added Vivo Bootloader Unlock 
Generic Method for Most Vivo Devices
Added Vivo Account Lock Remove
Generic Method for Most Vivo Devices
Added Vivo Qcn Read/Write
Added Oppo Imei Repair 
Both Imei 1 / Imei 2 repair supported
Added Oppo Qualcomm Unlock (Need Root)
Added Spd Frp Remove
Added Spd Factory Reset
Added Sony Flashing (Beta)
Added Xiaomi Imei Repair
Added Xiaomi Imei Erase Option
Added Samsung Frp/Reactivation New Method
(No Need Sboot, Eng Boot) May Not Work on Newer Devices
Improved Qualcomm Factory Flasher
Option to Save Selected Skin 
(Goto Settings Select Skin And Click Save)  *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *More To Come*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

